# Winter training... what are you doing this year?



## montage (4 Nov 2013)

What did you do last year? Did it work?
Banging out high mileage over Christmas or sticking to the turbo?
Summer bike been put in the loft and replaced by the steel steed yet?


----------



## VamP (4 Nov 2013)

race cross


----------



## Dusty Bin (4 Nov 2013)

montage said:


> What did you do last year? Did it work?



Last winter for me was lots of LSD stuff, with higher intensity coming in after xmas. It has always worked in the past, but for some reason it didn't work last winter and I've had crap form all year. Did a few early season crits and then stopped racing in the spring because it was so bad, plus my kids are now racing, which kind of distracted me a bit.



montage said:


> Banging out high mileage over Christmas or sticking to the turbo?



No more high mileage for me. Realistically, the longest races I do are 1-hour crits, so I can't see the sense in grinding out 5-hour rides over the winter. I am now riding shorter and harder (longest ride I'm doing currently is about 2hrs), which I started doing towards the end of this summer, and got some pretty good form on the back of it. I will probably do that all winter, and supplement it with turbo work as the season gets closer.



montage said:


> Summer bike been put in the loft and replaced by the steel steed yet?



Winter bike now. It's a slow old bus...a bit like me at the moment...


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Nov 2013)

I did quite a lot of medium distance rides (50-80 miles) with plenty of hills thrown in, last Winter. In particular I had a pretty good January, in terms of mileage clocked. I think it helped a little, as this year I have been generally stronger and faster than last year (even though I am 5-10Kg heavier).

I took the steel hack with it creaky headset and full guards on one club run a few weeks back. Blowing out of my *rse to keep up with the fast group, so I have been on the alu bike and sticking with it for all but the wet commutes. The Supersix is clean and sparkly and staying put in my bedroom until Easter eggs become available at the shops!

There's a Winter series on a closed circuit, that I am considering. Hoping it might motivate me to drop some of those nasty extra Kg's...

Was thiking about CX too but they cancelled Muddy Hell and that was the one I had thought about trying.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Nov 2013)

montage said:


> What did you do last year?


Spent winter off the bike injured



> Did it work?


It successfully ruined my entire season 



> Banging out high mileage over Christmas or sticking to the turbo?


Slow and steady wins the race for me this time of year. Hope to not be near turbo this side of christmas.



> Summer bike been put in the loft and replaced by the steel steed yet?


Rode it last weekend and broke it, currently my winter bike is leaning against it awaiting tonights club ride 

I do have a MTB race coming up in December. Part of the Ulster CX series my club are hosting a round of.


----------



## VamP (4 Nov 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> I did quite a lot of medium distance rides (50-80 miles) with plenty of hills thrown in, last Winter. In particular I had a pretty good January, in terms of mileage clocked. I think it helped a little, as this year I have been generally stronger and faster than last year (even though I am 5-10Kg heavier).
> 
> I took the steel hack with it creaky headset and full guards on one club run a few weeks back. Blowing out of my *rse to keep up with the fast group, so I have been on the alu bike and sticking with it for all but the wet commutes. The Supersix is clean and sparkly and staying put in my bedroom until Easter eggs become available at the shops!
> 
> ...


 
Probably did you a favour, Muddy Hell is a pretty intense intro to CX. Get yourself along to a local Sunday League race, choose from here.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2013)

just invested in a turbo so going to give that a go this year


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Nov 2013)

Turbo when it's to wet and cold to ride...otherwise im going to ride out as much as possible...oh...and eat less swiss roll.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Nov 2013)

Want a turbo but as swmbo stated i do not really have the space to set one up that the kids will not muck about with and my commute keeps some miles in along with the odd club run.


----------



## Herzog (4 Nov 2013)

Lots of LSD rides (not that kind anymore) to get my left leg used to cycling again (5 months since femur was broken). Nothched over 300km last week, so think it's fine .

Will start introducing intervals end of the month when I'm sure the leg can handle it.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Nov 2013)

I'm doing cycling - lots of it.

Nowt changes


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2013)

Less road rides this winter as my toes really can't take the cold anymore (tried loads of different methods of keeping them warm but nowt works.)
I'll still be out on the MTB though. Mud is great insulation when you're covered in it!
I'd like a turbo trainer but don't have the space to keep it.


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2013)

Commuting as usual. Last winter will be just the same as this, recovering from surgery. Hopefully this time will be less painful, so I can get some miles in with the club. Another two weeks before I attempt to sit on a bike.


----------



## Booyaa (4 Nov 2013)

Hopefully my cycling will increase hugely over the winter, it was stopped last winter due to a seizure so with any luck I will be able to do a lot more and be in a fitter position for next summer.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Nov 2013)

I am already bored of no hard intervals or races and it's only been a week since my season ended. 

I will be doing a combination of riding around at tempo for 2-3 hours at a time and going kaboom up any hills encountered on the way. Around December/January I will start with the sweet spot work on the turbo. Gradually adding in more and more threshold work then when the season arrives I will be ready for some VO2 max efforts.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

montage said:


> What did you do last year? Did it work?


I think most people who read my posts know what I did last year!  (Or rather, what happened to me.) 

Did 'it' work? Well, it certainly caught my attention! And it finally put an end to my creeping weight gain. I have plunged down from 16 st 9 lbs to about 13 st 2 lbs, so I am now a much better weight for cycling over the big local hills. All I need now is a pair of lungs that work properly ...



montage said:


> Banging out high mileage over Christmas or sticking to the turbo?


The aforementioned damaged lungs do not like breathing in lots of cold air, so winter cycling could well be a problem.

Also - I am a bit paranoid about falling off my bike and injuring myself now that I am taking anticoagulant drugs. Even a minor head injury could be very serious for me, so I will not be riding when/where there is any risk of ice.

I have my gym bike lined up, ready for action. It's a bit cheap and cheerful, and I had to modify it to get a sensible position on it (it seems to be designed for small people; anybody over about 5' 9" tall would struggle to get the saddle high enough). The heavy flywheel is good though.

I've done long, hard winters indoors before now and been very fit, come the Spring.



montage said:


> Summer bike been put in the loft and replaced by the steel steed yet?


I ride my steel 'winter' bike all year round - my 21 pound Basso, complete with Crud Roadracer guards.

I have an 18 pound Cannondale which is a fairweather bike, but it hasn't had much use since I became too fat and unfit to climb big hills in a 39/29 gear.


----------



## zizou (5 Nov 2013)

Ive never got on with following structured training plans, it kills my enjoyment and motivation so will keep things pretty unstructured apart from racing track each week and a long ride at the weekend. 

The rest depends on the weather, if its decent weather and i have the opportunity i'll try and get out when can if its not then will do some sufferfest videos, roller sessions or some trail running. Starting to introduce some weights too, will give it until christmas to see if there is any benefit if not will stop.


----------



## 50000tears (5 Nov 2013)

Have a spring sportive so lots of winter training for me. Lots of hills, lots of threshold and interval training, and still need to get those long weekend rides in when the weather allows. Won't go out on ice, heavy rain or gales again after only really appreciating just how hard strong winds are to cycle in last week. Have a gym exercise bike to use when the weather won't allow an outdoor ride.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Nov 2013)

My cycling will pretty much stay the same through winter. I've already dropped the commute to around 40 a day but that coupled with riding out with my new club on a Sunday sees me get enough road miles in. I'm currently contemplating building an extension onto my workshop to house my turbo, rollers and my good lady's treadmill but that project won't start until spring.


----------



## VamP (5 Nov 2013)

Herzog said:


> Lots of LSD rides (not that kind anymore) to get my left leg used to cycling again (5 months since femur was broken). Nothched over 300km last week, so think it's fine .
> 
> Will start introducing intervals end of the month when I'm sure the leg can handle it.


 

Great news on the recovery.


----------



## Herzog (5 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> Great news on the recovery.


 
Thanks, yep, pretty pleased.

One leg is like Chris Hoy's and the other is like Harold Steptoe's on steroids!


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Nov 2013)

I compete in a series of challenges set up for people who work in the same profession as me in the winter months, so my riding will not diminish that much. The challenge normally takes the form of a hill climb or combined climbs timed via Strava and each one is open for a period of a month. It is quite competitive with the majority of riders current racers, tters and hill climbers of a pretty high level. There is normally one group ride so you can go head to head and you are free to tackle the challenge individually. The current challenge is The Cat and Fiddle and I am lying in second. I need to find an extra 1 mph to catch the leader which is a big ask. It is certainly good motivation to keeping your miles up during the winter.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I compete in a series of challenges set up for people who work in the same profession as me in the winter months, so my riding will not diminish that much. The challenge normally takes the form of a hill climb or combined climbs timed via Strava and each one is open for a period of a month. It is quite competitive with the majority of riders current racers, tters and hill climbers of a pretty high level. There is normally one group ride so you can go head to head and you are free to tackle the challenge individually. The current challenge is The Cat and Fiddle and I am lying in second. I need to find an extra 1 mph to catch the leader which is a big ask. It is certainly good motivation to keeping your miles up during the winter.



What's your current time? Hope you get a tailwind! Makes a huge difference on the Cat!


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Nov 2013)

I am just over 25mins the guy leading is just under 24. I need to get my average speed up to 16.4 to catch him and I am currently only at 15.5 James from your club punctured on the group ride but I think he could set a good time on a good day. A tailwind is needed.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

How you climb the Cat can make all the difference too, with a tailwind, I would smash it up to Walker Barn, then recover a bit for the next mile or 2, then go into a steady but hard effort up to the cafe. If it is a headwind, I would go conservatively up to Walker Barn then go into time trial mode to the end. I recon I can do a mid 20 min ride on the Cat on fresh legs, my best time was just over 21 mins but I had raced a 25 on the concrete mountain the day before and when I tried to smash it in the 1st part, I just didn't have the top end and had to compromise. You need to get friendly with Bhima and get some of the trade secrets, hah, he knows the climb inside out and knowing the climb counts for a lot (he beat me on the Cat by a minute or so).

I've not seen James for ages, not since maybe Feb/March when we headed off into the hills around Bollington with the CX guys!


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Nov 2013)

Bhima said the same as you, nail the first third of the climb. I was his minute man on the Westmead HC and held him off until just before Walker Barn then he just flew off into the distance.
I need to lose some weight and do some speed work.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I compete in a series of challenges set up for people who work in the same profession as me in the winter months, so my riding will not diminish that much. The challenge normally takes the form of a hill climb or combined climbs timed via Strava and each one is open for a period of a month. It is quite competitive with the majority of riders current racers, tters and hill climbers of a pretty high level. There is normally one group ride so you can go head to head and you are free to tackle the challenge individually. The current challenge is The Cat and Fiddle and I am lying in second. I need to find an extra 1 mph to catch the leader which is a big ask. It is certainly good motivation to keeping your miles up during the winter.



Weight.....you can borrow my body if I can keep your power ;-)


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> and do some speed work.



Please don't do that on saturday rides :

I would post a  smiley but smileys don't work in the office....

EDIT. did the smiley work?? I can't see it but I typed "surrender" between semi colons.


----------



## Herzog (5 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Please don't do that on saturday rides :
> 
> I would post a  smiley but smileys don't work in the office....
> 
> EDIT. did the smiley work?? I can't see it but I typed "surrender" between semi colons.


 
It worked


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Bhima said the same as you, nail the first third of the climb. I was his minute man on the Westmead HC and held him off until just before Walker Barn then he just flew off into the distance.
> I need to lose some weight and do some speed work.



Did he win the Westmead HC?


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Nov 2013)

Yep Bhima won, Steve Hulme was second. It was the other way around the year before so I presume he was happy with the result. He lives on the course so does have a slight advantage.


----------



## Dusty Bin (5 Nov 2013)

Is Bhima the guy with the ponytail who used to ride around with bananas taped to his top tube..??


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Nov 2013)

Not sure about bananas but does have a pony tail. Whippet thin and fast up hills.


----------



## zizou (5 Nov 2013)

Bhima is a bit of a cycling forum legend i wasnt sure if he actually existed for real or not!


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

He exists and he is a top guy! Can't fault him as a person in any way!

(BTW, he is also a good rider, 3x top 5 finishes in open Hill climbs this HC season, Snake Pass, Long Hill and Cat and Fiddle, plus top 10's on Cragg Vale and Mow Cop and I think around a top 1/3 of the field finish in the National HC)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Nov 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Is Bhima the guy with the ponytail who used to ride around with bananas taped to his top tube..??


Yes he is.  A certain copper on another forum idolizes him


----------



## Dusty Bin (5 Nov 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Yes he is.  A certain copper on another forum idolizes him


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (6 Nov 2013)

I'm just looking forward to getting out there and putting the miles in. Work trips away are looking scarce until March so hopefully getting on it big time!


----------



## HLaB (6 Nov 2013)

I was doing a long events last year Tour of Flanders, Marmotte etc and got plenty of mileage in last winter, IIRC only one week was lost to bad weather during that I did some work on the rollers. Im not doing the long version of the ToF this year but I plan to cycle on road as long as I can rather than the mind numbing rollers.


----------



## DooDah (7 Nov 2013)

> Last winter for me was lots of LSD stuff



That figures.


----------



## jowwy (8 Nov 2013)

this year i'm using the virgin active membership to supplement my training - hopefully i can come out of this winter with some good base fitness, weightloss and some huge better legs


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Nov 2013)

Keeping up the running, for the cardio-vascular system, & off-road when I can, as the effort is higher


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Nov 2013)

jowwy said:


> this year i'm using the virgin active membership to supplement my training - hopefully i can come out of this winter with some good base fitness, weightloss and *some huge better legs*



Yup that's the missing link...


----------



## jowwy (8 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Yup that's the missing link...


thanks for that rob, but i don't need to wish for them - as an ex sprinter up until late teens/early adulthood , my legs are pretty good. Just wish it would transfer to the bike better


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (8 Nov 2013)

Cycling just as much as usual but recovery fuel is beer and pizza. It might have a diminishing effect on the 6 pack but it's a lot more fun.


----------



## Hip Priest (10 Nov 2013)

montage said:


> What did you do last year? Did it work?[/quotes]
> 
> Commuting, a few slow weekend rides and a bit of work on the turbo. I'm not sure if it worked because it was all a bit unscientific and haphazard.
> 
> ...


----------



## jazzkat (10 Nov 2013)

Well, last winter involved nothing until the middle of December due to falling off on the ice and having my arm in a sling! Then very slow and gentle turbo sessions (2x1hr a day) until mid Jan. Then I started hitting the sufferfest vids. My TT times were the best they've been (helped by a good bit of weight loss too).
So far I've had a couple of sessions on the turbo, but N+1 has stuck and I'm getting a mountain bike to play with over winter.....

"what's that dear?"
"falling off?"
"No don't worry I'll not be doing that"


----------



## Crackle (10 Nov 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Keeping up the running, for the cardio-vascular system, & off-road when I can, as the effort is higher


 Pretty much this. it's worked for the last two years for staying fit and I no longer enjoy the road bike in winter but then I don't race like many here which might colour my view otherwise.


----------



## jdtate101 (10 Nov 2013)

Winter for me involves getting out on my CX bike as much as possible, regular roller sessions on my TT bike, turbo intervals work and the occasional run and gym weights session. Most of the really hard graft will be done on the rollers with simulated TT's at race pace using a powermeter. It's not hard to balance when going 53x11 at 320W, but it is difficult to stay cool and I have to use 3 fans as once on the ski's I can't wipe the sweat from my face without a serious wobble.

Need to keep the fitness tiptop in prep for Paris-Roubaix Challenge in April...I seriously can't wait for that one...


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2013)

Swimming 3 miles a week and 4 hours of level 2 riding.


----------



## Berties (11 Nov 2013)

Hit he turbo last week due to rain,though I don't mind sweating , I was ringing,I will keep that to a minimum,bought a cx bike and will change tyres to suit conditions and I have a monthly treat as I did on Sunday ,if it's dry creep my summer bike out,and runs from 4 to 12 miles


----------



## Albert (12 Nov 2013)

I try to pretend that it is still Summer and keep going out, but have more café stops . This works above 5c when it is dry. If it gets colder, I get on the Turbo or go to the Gym.


----------



## Judderz (13 Nov 2013)

Kettlercise during the week (Kettle Bells) and cycling at the weekends.

Not really got time to do any cycling during the week, due to work, but did a taster session on kettle bells a couple of weeks ago, and it doesn't half get the heart rate pumping, and the muscle ache in my glutes/tops of hamstrings the next couple of days after didn't half hurt (this is normal if not used to it and you do it right).

Tried Insanity last year, lasted 5 weeks out of a ten week course, just couldn't do that and cycle aswell.


----------



## HLaB (13 Nov 2013)

Still cycling, I'm leaving the rollers in the cupboard untill as late as possible.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Nov 2013)

I have decided to follow the @T.M.H.N.E.T protocol, loads of squats and core training, up to 8 press-up's now yo, absolutely hulking it atm! Might even do some yoga!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I have decided to follow the @T.M.H.N.E.T protocol, loads of squats and core training, up to 8 press-up's now yo, absolutely hulking it atm! Might even do some yoga!


Say your prayers and take your vitamins BROTHER!!


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Nov 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Say your prayers and take your vitamins BROTHER!!



Prayers? Sun Salutations mate!

Finish up with a swig of Beetroot juice!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Prayers? Sun Salutations mate!
> 
> Finish up with a swig of Beetroot juice!


Nitrates, differ from day rates


----------



## Peter Armstrong (13 Nov 2013)

Im out running one night, then the turbo the next, weekend I get the bike on the road, (If its not raining). See how I go.....


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Nov 2013)

Im on the trainer three times a week at the moment. Aim to increase that to five times a week. In between that doing fat burning exercises. And have given up all the rubbish foods. Hope to lose 1 stone by the end of the winter.


----------



## VamP (13 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Prayers? Sun Salutations mate!
> 
> *Finish* up with a swig of Beetroot juice!



Start mate, start...

Edit: re press ups - is that one set of 8 or 8 x 1?


----------



## Herzog (13 Nov 2013)

Recent beetroot juice study:
http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/apnm-2013-0336#.UoO2k2R4Y44


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Nov 2013)

Right so a beetroot salad and a couple of expressos before my next TT.


----------



## Paul.G. (13 Nov 2013)

montage said:


> What did you do last year? Did it work?
> Banging out high mileage over Christmas or sticking to the turbo?
> Summer bike been put in the loft and replaced by the steel steed yet?


Tuesday and Thursday evenings, hard (ish) hour long rides on the cross bike over the farm tracks and back lanes, Sunday is road bike and usually 2-3 hours depending on how cold or wet it is. I used to go down to the open air velodrome in Reading two evenings a week but it does not open until 8.15 pm which makes it a very late night, plus the fact that going round and round in circles for a full hour is only slightly less mind numbing than using the rollers.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> Start mate, start...
> 
> Edit: re press ups - is that one set of 8 or 8 x 1?



I was taking the piss if you didn't realise. However re. Press ups, one set of 8. Arms still hurt, lol.


----------



## VamP (13 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I was taking the **** if you didn't realise. However re. Press ups, one set of 8. Arms still hurt, lol.



No I did. I was too.

Edit: However 8 is pathetic  you can tell you're an endurance athlete


----------



## VamP (13 Nov 2013)

Herzog said:


> Recent beetroot juice study:
> http://www.nrcresearchpress.com/doi/abs/10.1139/apnm-2013-0336#.UoO2k2R4Y44




There's a lot of studies showing nitrates as having similar impact to caffeine. I took part in one such.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> No I did. I was too.
> 
> Edit: However 8 is pathetic  you can tell you're an endurance athlete



Yup, no upper body strength, as would be expected if you saw my arms! hah

(My back hurts on steep hill climbs hence doing a bit of core work)


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Yup, no upper body strength, as would be expected if you saw my arms! hah
> 
> (My back hurts on steep hill climbs hence doing a bit of core work)


Get yourself one of these ...







(The chip/dip station, before any cavemen suggest otherwise!)

I have one downstairs and am probably just about well enough to start using it again. My arms and core always give way before my legs when I do a lot of climbing so they could do with some extra work.


----------



## Podiumcycles (16 Nov 2013)

Last year was my first year at Uni so I didn't touch a bike, or do any form of exercise, from the middle of september until march. 

So this year I have bought my self some rollers and am aiming to do at least 4 sessions a week to try and maintain some sort of fitness. Im going mountain hunting in Almeria in March so this has given me the motivation to actually make use of the winter months.


----------

